# snail body parts?



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

ok so i have been noticing some of my snails have this thing coming out of their like shoulder i think but is it their you know whats cuz im starting to think they are males. but im just so confused im trying to breed a few mystery snails in a 5 gallon tank. i have 3.5 snails dont ask what i mean by 3.5.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Could be their "snorkel"?
Hope this helps;
Mystery Snails: Part 4: Anatomy (What IS That?!)


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

oh yeah! thanks it is their snorkel. wait so they breathe air?hmm i am gonna do a bit of research on them.thanks so much


----------

